# Fullblood or percentage boer does wanted.



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone in California or Nevada raise Boers. I am close to South lake Tahoe. So hard to find them in a place like this. ray:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

There are several boer breeders in California that are on this board. The only name I recall though is Toth Boers. I know there are others with nice goats in California, I'm just terrible with names.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya look for Toth, she has REALLY nice goats. I can't remember the others either.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

alright thanks you guys! I really appreciate it. I will definately ry to contact them.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm from Cali but I am still starting up my breeding Program but Some Great Breeders are- Toth, JandJ Livestock or HJ Boers here are the links to there websites Hope this Helps

http://www.jandjlivestock.com/
http://www.hjboergoats.com/
http://tothboergoats.com/


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

FamEr FrEaK- This was very helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

you can private message toth, or go to her website- http://tothboergoats.com/


----------

